# Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could destroy the EU



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2016)

MAKE OR BREAK: Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could DESTROY the EU

Awesome. I hope it does destroy the EU


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like tearing down borders does not work very well. Hopefully the dumb asses hanging on to that theory here will get a clue before they cause a civil war here.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 10, 2016)

Go Italy.
And, I mean that literally, Go.  Get the hell out while you can.  They're coming after us now.
The Clintons want to finish the job.  Run.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

ONCE AGAIN----ITALY saves da world-------having invaded
the DRUIDS-----and replacing blue body paint with the 
Mafia fave------SILK BUSINESS SUIT----double breasted----
white hanky,  Navy blue and really snazzy shoes, pearl grey fedora ---with little feather----fine Italian leather body fitting glock holster--------and bag of cement.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> MAKE OR BREAK: Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could DESTROY the EU
> 
> Awesome. I hope it does destroy the EU



I am surprised  ODIOUS-------IMHO--the EU is an islamo Nazi
----plan


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > MAKE OR BREAK: Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could DESTROY the EU
> ...


Odi isn't a nazi he is more into separation of races.


edit: his sister would probably do him in if he touched one of her what he calls "niglets"


----------



## Dekster (Aug 10, 2016)

Sucks sort of for the EU but not really.  They lose a port nation but Italy is not particularly known for having any sort of fiscal discipline.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dekster said:


> Sucks sort of for the EU but not really.  They lose a port nation but Italy is not particularly known for having any sort of fiscal discipline.



Italy ----during its time with the EU ---has ACQUIRED a really pesky    -----Islamic population-----remember?   the Vatican outlawed hallel shish kabob vendors within its wall------
-----the  NON ROMAN SCENT!!!!!!


----------



## Dekster (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks sort of for the EU but not really.  They lose a port nation but Italy is not particularly known for having any sort of fiscal discipline.
> ...



The Vatican isn't part of Italy, the immigrant issue ship has sailed--once they are there they will everywhere, and it really doesn't matter if Italy leaves the EU except to the extent they can add their own charges onto freight and such without needing outside approval which could be bad for the EU.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dekster said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



the shish kabob sellers are Italian citizens--------try to focus---
in fact the shish kebob ban covers all of ROME


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Lol I am a racial socialist and I have no contact with my ex sister or her halfbreeds. No idea who you were taking to must be someone not worth my time as they are on ignore


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yes-----adolf hitler was a  RACIAL SOCIALIST------sane people call him a FASCIST


----------



## Dekster (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Forte dei Marmi has banned all ethnic foods, so Romans should be thankful that they got off easy.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dekster said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


 
all food is ethnic------someone has to eat it in order for it
to be called    FOOD


----------



## Dekster (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Then go to Forte dei Marmi and tell us all the ethnic foods you eat there.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dekster said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



I cannot go------wish I could------are all the people on IV fluids? 
They don't eat  Pasta? ----???         ain't no sausage sandwiches over there?


----------



## Dekster (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I am sure they have non-ethnic food...worms and such...but can't say for certain til you go and report back.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


A nazi would want them eliminated entirely.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


A national socialist no probably not I want the white race and ONLY the white race to populate the earth


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So you going to work on getting some gassing camps going? If so Clinton's your girl.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 10, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Nah takes to long. Sterilize all nonwhites put them on reservations that are highly guarded shoot anyone at first instance of being a problem


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Ah' sounds like the Arab plan.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 10, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ONCE AGAIN----ITALY saves da world-------having invaded
> the DRUIDS-----and replacing blue body paint with the
> Mafia fave------SILK BUSINESS SUIT----double breasted----
> white hanky,  Navy blue and really snazzy shoes, pearl grey fedora ---with little feather----fine Italian leather body fitting glock holster--------and bag of cement.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 11, 2016)

*"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*

In the euro zone's third-largest economy,* Italy, support also rose 4 points,* to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years."

EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 11, 2016)

Did no one else bother to actually read the article?

Italy isn't holding a referendum on leaving the EU.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 11, 2016)

The referendum is a play by Renzi to consolidate power, and it's likely to pass. Renzi is pro-EU.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ONCE AGAIN----ITALY saves da world-------having invaded
> ...


^^^   yeah,   them


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> *"EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote*
> 
> In the euro zone's third-largest economy,* Italy, support also rose 4 points,* to 59 percent, the highest since June 2012. In Spain, some 81 percent of those polled said EU membership was a good thing, a 9 point increase in 2-1/2 years."
> 
> EU support surges in big European countries after Brexit vote



BAATHIST---^^^^^^^     NATIONALIST SOCIALISM  ---the UTOPIAN WORLD--------Arabian reich,  European reich,   Russian  reich----------and way over there in the east---THE JAPANESE EMPIRE     (sorry---I left out the  MOGHUL EMPIRE)........


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dekster said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



some bugs and worms ARE ethnic food


----------



## Dekster (Aug 11, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Only to people of other ethnicity.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 11, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > MAKE OR BREAK: Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could DESTROY the EU
> ...



But it wasn't done through invasion or devious means... so it's bad.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



your answer makes no sense.    The EU is,  in my superlative
opinion,  a preparation for a  SINGLE WORLD TOTALITARIAN GOVERMENT---or at the very least a LARGE TOTALITARIAN GOVERNMENT  ----thus very bad----Totalitarian governments
are not created thru invasion


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 11, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It makes lots of sense.

Hitler took places either through force or devious means, Putin's done the same, but the EU simply asked people. So people hate it because of that.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 12, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is the US, a union of states, a single world totalitarian government?  If not, why would the EU, a union of states, be a single world totalitarian government?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Your analogy is idiotic-----very  BAATHIST-----very  REICHIST-----very national socialist shit


----------



## montelatici (Aug 12, 2016)

You are an idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

montelatici said:


> You are an idiot.



brilliant rejoinder!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



what people  "HATE"  it?    It seems to me that the Brits tried it
and decided that   "it don't work for them" --------I have a few dresses like that------and lots of shoes


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> MAKE OR BREAK: Italy gives green light to pivotal referendum which could DESTROY the EU
> 
> Awesome. I hope it does destroy the EU



why would a white supremacist living in the US care about the EU?

and why would you particularly be rooting for it's destruction?


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



your response indicates a lack of understanding of his question and a refusal or inability to address the issue.

under those circumstances, his rejoinder seems appropriate.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I understand his question very well-----from the BAATHIST POV------and even the Aryan nationalist socialist ideology of your other friend----adolf   <<<  also a good idea.    From where would you like to start the discussion?   From Plato and Alexander  (da grate)  ?       stalin?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 12, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The British people went with the EU, it changed, they decided they didn't like it because it wasn't 1950s view of England (yes, mostly the English) they had decided they wanted to live by. I mean, when you watch a video of a guy who says he has not problems with the Poles, it's all them Muslims from Pakistan that he has a problem with, that's why he wants to leave the EU, you know that a lot of people are voting based on ideas that aren't based in reality. 

How much of Italy wanting to leave is based on the fact that Italy has been awful at politics since WW2, it had as many leaders as years since WW2, until Berlusconi came along with his awful politics. So how the Italians would think the EU worse than their own damn leaders I have no idea.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 12, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't understand anything you said here. Try English.


----------



## Drummond (Aug 12, 2016)

Could it be that Italy will vote in such a way that they leave the EU, because .. _the EU isn't worth continuing with ???_ If the EU is so demonstrably 'wonderful' an institution, then arguments against continuing with it would fail. 

But, in the UK, *they did not fail*, and we have Brexit ... with it, a new-found political freedom denied to us for a couple of generations. Perhaps Italy will end up enjoying the same freedoms ? And perhaps it's only just that they do so ?

The EU will continue on, survive, even thrive, IF it DESERVES to. If it doesn't, _then it won't_. It's ultimately that simple.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 12, 2016)

British subjects will lose freedoms by leaving the EU.  Freedom of movement is just one of them.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

montelatici said:


> British subjects will lose freedoms by leaving the EU.  Freedom of movement is just one of them.



EU citizenship and freedom of movement thruout all the EU countries------Baathist terrorism's favorite friend


----------



## Drummond (Aug 12, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > British subjects will lose freedoms by leaving the EU.  Freedom of movement is just one of them.
> ...



Yes. All terrorists groups need is to get their members to become recognisable as EU citizens in any EU country (if they're not already, of course) They can then move around throughout the EU, going to whatever Member State they choose.

On security grounds, the whole 'freedom of movement' idea is a total nightmare. It's downright insane !! But .... PC considerations are willfully blind to all of that.

'Perhaps' the EU is run by a bunch of power-crazed idiots .....


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Drummond said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



the EU idea----is ---like all UTOPIAN ideas----superficially attractive.     Communism,  Nazism,  Baathism------they are,
in fact,  ALL THE SAME SHIT-----totalitarian schemes.    POOOOTIN  loves it ------just as he loves BAATHISM 
(in case you forgot or were too young----GAMAL ABDEL NASSER was an avid BAATHIST-----he sacrificed tens of thousands of  the   U nited A rab    victims of his socialist
R epubic     (UAR)  to his idiot ideology.    Nasser's good pal ---was the beloved genocidal SADAAAM


----------



## montelatici (Aug 13, 2016)

There are quite a number of disturbed individuals on this site.  The EU is the world's leader in the promotion of human rights, individual liberties and economic freedom.  In fact, one of the most common criticism of the EU is that it allows too much freedom to private enterprise at the expense of individuals.  The EU's support of individual freedom, freedom of information and its role in limiting  a state's ability to adopt any policy remotely authoritarian is why Putin, Erdogan etc. despise the EU.

Furthermore, the vast majority of Europeans support freedom of movement and oppose any restraint on interstate commerce.  Just as we Americans would be perplexed if there were any restraint on our freedom of movement between states or any restraint on interstate commerce.  I would not want to see a border with guards between Maryland and Delaware, for example.

Freedom of movement within the EU has nothing to do with controlling the EU's external borders.  If the EU has a problem, it is the fact that its dedication to human rights, makes it difficult for any border state to bar entry to people in need, e.g. refugees


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








 What we didnt like was unelected faceless eurocrats telling our government that the laws we as a people accepted were to be scrapped and EU laws introduced to replace them. Why should a neo marxist tell me that I cant have borders to protect my family from foreign criminals or deport them as unwanted when they have served their prison term


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There are quite a number of disturbed individuals on this site.  The EU is the world's leader in the promotion of human rights, individual liberties and economic freedom.  In fact, one of the most common criticism of the EU is that it allows too much freedom to private enterprise at the expense of individuals.  The EU's support of individual freedom, freedom of information and its role in limiting  a state's ability to adopt any policy remotely authoritarian is why Putin, Erdogan etc. despise the EU.
> 
> Furthermore, the vast majority of Europeans support freedom of movement and oppose any restraint on interstate commerce.  Just as we Americans would be perplexed if there were any restraint on our freedom of movement between states or any restraint on interstate commerce.  I would not want to see a border with guards between Maryland and Delaware, for example.
> 
> Freedom of movement within the EU has nothing to do with controlling the EU's external borders.  If the EU has a problem, it is the fact that its dedication to human rights, makes it difficult for any border state to bar entry to people in need, e.g. refugees







BULLSHIT they have taken away peoples human rights and given them to criminals that have no thought about our human rights. How is it my human right to be forced to live with a child rapist and murderer, putting my family in danger. How is it my human right to pay excessive amounts to protect foreign criminals found guilty of their crimes and set free because of EU rulings.   Violent crime in the UK has risen in line with EU immigration, proving that the criminals know that the UK is an easy touch.

 The EU is against individual freedom, which is why it enacts so many laws that are detrimental to the people.

Get it right the majority agree with free movement for themselves to migrate for the best life, but are against free movement into their nations and pass laws restricting this movement.

What about internal borders then that once the illegal's are in Europe  no longer exist and they can move to anywhere they see fit. This makes a mockery of the asylum laws that state a refugee MUST claim asylum in the first safe nation they arrive in


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 It was only the Scots that voted to remain, and then by a slender majority


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

montelatici said:


> British subjects will lose freedoms by leaving the EU.  Freedom of movement is just one of them.






 And so will the EU criminals and muslim refugees, making Britain richer and safer. We will be able to rebuild the NHS and our education system so we are once more the best in the world.


----------



## ESay (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> BULLSHIT they have taken away peoples human rights and given them to criminals that have no thought about our human rights. How is it my human right to be forced to live with a child rapist and murderer, putting my family in danger. How is it my human right to pay excessive amounts to protect foreign criminals found guilty of their crimes and set free because of EU rulings. Violent crime in the UK has risen in line with EU immigration, proving that the criminals know that the UK is an easy touch.



After these words the Rotherham scandal comes to the mind. Sure, the EU is guilty of it too. It is the EU opened Britain’s borders to the Pakistanis several decades ago; it is the EU demanded that the local authorities sway the police to hide these crimes; it is the EU’s fault that the local police listened to the local officials rather than served the law; it is the EU appointed irresponsible local social workers who turned a blind eye at the claims of some victims at the time. What was a reason of all of that? Oh, I already know – the evil EU badly wants to destroy the British culture and heritage.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLSHIT they have taken away peoples human rights and given them to criminals that have no thought about our human rights. How is it my human right to be forced to live with a child rapist and murderer, putting my family in danger. How is it my human right to pay excessive amounts to protect foreign criminals found guilty of their crimes and set free because of EU rulings. Violent crime in the UK has risen in line with EU immigration, proving that the criminals know that the UK is an easy touch.
> ...








 If you accept the neo marxists in Europe are pulling the strings of the noe marxists in the UK before this present government then yes they are to blame as it was the neo marxists that imported the muslims from pakistan and defended them when they raped those girls.

 But just look at the recent reports of child rapists, child murderers, violent thugs and others from Europe that have been allowed to walk free and repeat offend because of the EUHRC judgements.


----------



## ESay (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> If you accept the neo marxists in Europe are pulling the strings of the noe marxists in the UK before this present government then yes they are to blame as it was the neo marxists that imported the muslims from pakistan and defended them when they raped those girls.


 
You can say loads of words about the neo-Marxists here and there, but I want to remind you that it was your compatriots who elected this government. After Brexit these people won’t depart for the Moon anytime soon. And it may well be that so-called neo-Marxist government will take power again in the future.



Phoenall said:


> But just look at the recent reports of child rapists, child murderers, violent thugs and others from Europe that have been allowed to walk free and repeat offend because of the EUHRC judgements.



What does EUHRC mean? If it means the European Court of Human Rights, then it has to do with the Council of Europe. Is Britain going to leave this organisation too?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



the scots are SPECIAL-----they RESIST change.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If you accept the neo marxists in Europe are pulling the strings of the noe marxists in the UK before this present government then yes they are to blame as it was the neo marxists that imported the muslims from pakistan and defended them when they raped those girls.
> ...








 If you look you will see that the neo marxists gained power by hiding behind a legal party that they hijacked. The same party is now trying to regain control.

If that is what it takes then yes as they are telling our judges they cant sentence EU criminals to prison as it is against their human rights and they cant deport them as they will be treated badly in their own nations. That is why we want out and to set our own HR laws that work foe the people and not the eurocrats in Brussels


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 Only if they think they will benefit financially from it, which is why they voted to join the union in the first place they were broke and the debtors were knocking on the door.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



why "MARXISTS"? -----to me they are TOTALITARIAN UTOPIANISTS---------the most nefarious being the   
WORLD WIDE MONOTHEISTS.      Marxists are just a subset
of totalitarian utopianists-------today it is the theological bastards   (and the Baathists)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



yes----and in my slightly biased opinion-----it is the economic
advantage that still beguiles the scots. ------thrifty lads and lassies that they are


----------



## Mindful (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are they?

I thought the Dutch were.


----------



## ESay (Aug 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> If you look you will see that the neo marxists gained power by hiding behind a legal party that they hijacked. The same party is now trying to regain control.



It doesn’t matter. The significant part of you compatriots supports those neo-Marxists or those who hide them. And yes, this party may regain control. Then what? Again years of betrayal? Even if so, it is a flaw of your political system.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 13, 2016)

If you like your borders too much then soon your borders will be put across the center of your own village.  Hehehe.  Stupid nationalists don't know that they start the wars against themselves.  You must find a way to erase borders or you start ww3.  Junker's EU unified employment plan is a good thing.  Italy is going down the drain if it follows the UK.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 13, 2016)

There is absolutely zero chance Italy will leave the EU.


----------



## Drummond (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



They do. They even push for change, just so they can then get to a position of resisting it !!!!!

The latest is a push for another Referendum (the first one wasn't good enough, so they'll have to keep on holding them, until one eventually produces the preferred result !!) to separate Scotland from the UK. Once separated (if it's ever achieved ?) ... the purpose will be to re-unite with the EU. 

As I say ... pushing for change, just to resist it. Bizarre in the extreme ....


----------



## Drummond (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> If you like your borders too much then soon your borders will be put across the center of your own village.  Hehehe.  Stupid nationalists don't know that they start the wars against themselves.  You must find a way to erase borders or you start ww3.  Junker's EU unified employment plan is a good thing.  Italy is going down the drain if it follows the UK.



In your world, national identity must be eradicated ? Yes ?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 14, 2016)

A question.

Does a discussion on Turkey belong in Europe or the Middle East?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2016)

Drummond said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Hardly bizarre, you've just made it out to be as you want it to be.

Scotland, and the north of England, know that the south controls England and the south doesn't really want to make the north and Scotland richer.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Drummond said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your borders too much then soon your borders will be put across the center of your own village.  Hehehe.  Stupid nationalists don't know that they start the wars against themselves.  You must find a way to erase borders or you start ww3.  Junker's EU unified employment plan is a good thing.  Italy is going down the drain if it follows the UK.
> ...



In recent years, the European international community has selectively eradicated a number of nationalities.  Why should some nationalities be eradicated and some others not?


----------



## ESay (Aug 14, 2016)

Drummond said:


> The latest is a push for another Referendum (the first one wasn't good enough, so they'll have to keep on holding them, until one eventually produces the preferred result !!) to separate Scotland from the UK. Once separated (if it's ever achieved ?) ... the purpose will be to re-unite with the EU.



One of the main reasons why they decided to stay in the UK was the EU membership.

You had better elaborate ways to persuade the Scots to stay in the EU rather than repeating the same stuff about the last referendum over and over again.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



No different to what nations within the EU have done in the past.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Drummond said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



How is it bizarre?  How about this.  Most voters are older because of demography.  The older voters vote against the interest of younger voters.  The older voters damage the prospects of the younger voters.  So as the older voters die off, repeating the referendum many times will change the results and will make the results more acceptable, gradually.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...


In which case this is not new, Junker is just continuing what was already going on, so the question remains standing, why should anyone protect any nation, when they only continue their elimination rounds?  Junker knows this, the spirit of EU knows this, the brexiters can't think this far.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Except that people are living longer and the young will become the old.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> If you like your borders too much then soon your borders will be put across the center of your own village.  Hehehe.  Stupid nationalists don't know that they start the wars against themselves.  You must find a way to erase borders or you start ww3.  Junker's EU unified employment plan is a good thing.  Italy is going down the drain if it follows the UK.







Spoken like a true neo marxist moron who cant see the wood for the trees


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

Right up until they leave monte will claim this, and then say that he told the board they were going to leave because he told them to


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

Mindful said:


> A question.
> 
> Does a discussion on Turkey belong in Europe or the Middle East?








 Whichever board suits the topic remit


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 Yet it was the north that voted to leave the EU after the EU destroyed all of its industries. The vote in Scotland was very close, which many people forget about because it suits them


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








 Why should they have been eradicated in the first place ?


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...



What if the young become old and generation Z starves but the baby boomer generation "me"/X still stays alive and keeps looting because they can't die because God doesn't want them?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








 Or they can think further and dont like what they see. I saw the death of the UK as a nation and the birth of the new EU penal colony. The next move would be to ring the UK so the inmates could not leave, with only the rail links to service the prison guards.The New concentration/death camp were the untermensch are sent to die out. The war in Syria put an end to this and now the EU is looking for a new venue


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your borders too much then soon your borders will be put across the center of your own village.  Hehehe.  Stupid nationalists don't know that they start the wars against themselves.  You must find a way to erase borders or you start ww3.  Junker's EU unified employment plan is a good thing.  Italy is going down the drain if it follows the UK.
> ...



This is funny considering that this is coming from this message board's Israel lobby.  Hehehe.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...



It is a historic fact, the reasons are open to speculation, propaganda, and ideological flavor de jour of the day.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The brexiters have been eager to put up the barbed wires against themselves.  It is possible that they played into the hands of the Franco German command center of the EU.  They have possibly set up the UK to be the snortiest little barrack in the Europe penal camp.  In their nationalistic haze, they wet dream about Australia and Canada giving them enough business to replace their masters in Paris / Berlin.  Soon they will need to beg Russia to throw in a few for them to make up for the difference a little more. Brexit is not a game changer for the monies that control the UK, it is only a game changer for the people of the U.K.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...








Which is another reason we should not import other nations elderly problems, as Brown found out to his dismay ehen the majority of immigrants from asia were all nearing retirement age and had no credits built up in the system. This meant a change in the rules to allow them a full state pension at age 65.


anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








 So now defending the underdog that everyone hates because of deep rooted religious hysteria means I cant see your hypocrisy. Two different subjects, but bring it up when you are losing the argument will just mean you are losing the argument


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...







 You dont get it do you they were eradicated because the neo marxist's wanted them out of the way. Like they did in the Ukraine, Cambodia and China


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








 WRONG as we already do most of our trading with the likes of South Africa and India, we dont rely on heavy industries anymore so we are in a very strong position. The faceless EU leaders have been left with egg on their faces and dont know how to handle it. They dont have a strong enough position to declare martial law so are waiting for the civil war to break out.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



What if Yoda becomes Vadar?


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So, the only way to handle the neo Marxist, or any Marxist, is to force them to continue their genocidal nature till they have no other choice than to eradicate themselves too.  Nothing else has succeeded so far.  Too bad this puts away everyone else too, but this is what the neo Marxist want, including their ultra nationalist wings, so the clones just get what they have always wanted anyways.  We just have to make sure we don't dirty our hands with them.  Unfortunately, britain's brexit and Italy's games don't make this cut.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Good point!  This is what may have happened.


----------



## ESay (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> WRONG as we already do most of our trading with the likes of South Africa and India, we dont rely on heavy industries anymore so we are in a very strong position. The faceless EU leaders have been left with egg on their faces and dont know how to handle it. They dont have a strong enough position to declare martial law so are waiting for the civil war to break out.



No, you are not.
Five out of seven of your top export partners are European countries.

Your services are interesting as long as Britain has a free access to the EU and is a window to the EU market for other countries. No free access – no services. You don’t have competitive heavy industries as say Germany do, so you don’t have production which other countries maybe interested in.

Developing trade relations with the countries of the third world (including Muslim countries), you can’t take tough measures on the minorities from these countries which already live in Britain.

Your position is weak. And the soap opera Brexit has turned out to be only proves that.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG as we already do most of our trading with the likes of South Africa and India, we dont rely on heavy industries anymore so we are in a very strong position. The faceless EU leaders have been left with egg on their faces and dont know how to handle it. They dont have a strong enough position to declare martial law so are waiting for the civil war to break out.
> ...



~~~~  the times, they are a' changin'~~~~  ----so sayeth the
                                              shade of ENOCH POWELL


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








The only way to deal with the neo marxists is how the Russians did, and this should have been carried through even further and the last of their leaders rounded up and disposed of. Just because you dont think so does not make it so, Britain's exit and Italy's  talks of a referendum might just out the neo marxists and lead to their downfall once and for all. The British have recognized this and are fighting Corbyn and the union leaders for control of the Labour party, looks like the unions are losing fast


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG as we already do most of our trading with the likes of South Africa and India, we dont rely on heavy industries anymore so we are in a very strong position. The faceless EU leaders have been left with egg on their faces and dont know how to handle it. They dont have a strong enough position to declare martial law so are waiting for the civil war to break out.
> ...







 LINK to this claim, or are you only looking at the service industries.

Our manufactured goods are in great demand in the US, Emirates and by every tin pot dictator which is why the EU stumped up the money to buy them out. The likes of Rolls Royce, Jaguar, Land Rover etc. are wanted all over the world, unlike the EU cars that are unsalable after the VW  fiddle that has escalated to include most European cars.

No services no means of doing business in a cut throat industry, and the customers know this. The algorithms are the property of the service company and dont go when the contract expires, they cant give them to an EU company without paying the price of industrial espionage and theft.

We wont be taking tough measures with Saudi, Bahrain, UAE etc. but with Syria, Iraq, pakistan, and bangladesh who are the minorities we will be taking a hard line with.

Only in your fantasy world because you believe in the neo marxist dream that is a failure as the EU is proving


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 He warned of the upcoming civil war and he was right


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No because the ultra nationalists are a part of the neo Marxist pack.  This is not true for Russia.


----------



## ESay (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> LINK to this claim, or are you only looking at the service industries.



I have already provided a link for you.
The World Factbook
This site contains loads of interesting information about various countries.



Phoenall said:


> Our manufactured goods are in great demand in the US, Emirates and by every tin pot dictator which is why the EU stumped up the money to buy them out. The likes of Rolls Royce, Jaguar, Land Rover etc. are wanted all over the world, unlike the EU cars that are unsalable after the VW fiddle that has escalated to include most European cars.



Sure, that is why your imports exceed exports almost on 200 billion dollars and industry makes up only 15% of the GDP. And yes, I already know it is the evil EU is guilty for it.




Phoenall said:


> We wont be taking tough measures with Saudi, Bahrain, UAE etc. but with Syria, Iraq, pakistan, and bangladesh who are the minorities we will be taking a hard line with.



Do you know what is common between these countries? Yeah, you are right, they are all Muslim. So, it doesn’t matter which exactly Muslim minority you are going to take measures on, it will harm your relations with all those countries. I will tell you even more – I think that even India won’t greet with pleasure tough measures against Muslims in Britain.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...








 So when they starved 10 million innocent people to death they were not marxists. They are second only to islam for mass murder of the innocents


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2016)

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > LINK to this claim, or are you only looking at the service industries.
> ...








 Shows how much you know about muslims then as the arab's look down on the pretend muslims from pakistan and bangladesh and dont care what happens to them.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


In the days of the Soviet Union, they were and their little starvation exercises were Marxist.  Under Putin, nothing infuriates these ultra nationalist Marxists more than that they are not the ones championing all genocides any more.  But Putin had to centralize his power too much to survive in the long run, and the communist cockroaches are already swarming all over Russia, and will not scatter any more.  Russia today is not ultra nationalist.  If the Marxist ran the Moscow end of the Ukraine war, then there would be no Ukraine by now.


----------



## ESay (Aug 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I want that to be true. And I hope you will find the ways to deal with those who try to establish their rules on your land.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2016)

Who are all these marxists ?
They dont exist.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Who are all these marxists ?
> They dont exist.



Isn't Jeremy Corbyn one?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 15, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Who are all these marxists ?
> ...


No.


----------



## Drummond (Aug 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



'Of course not' Tommy ... nobody is ............


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Who are all these marxists ?
> They dont exist.







 Look at Corbyn and all his lackies, the Union leaders and underlings, most council heads of department that are left wing. Then look at all your "friends" who are neo marxists as well


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)

Whenever I see him on the media, he's surrounded by women.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 16, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Whenever I see him on the media, he's surrounded by women.


Women are hot for principled but slightly unworldly men.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I see him on the media, he's surrounded by women.
> ...



Those women are of a certain type.

Do you think Kim Kardashian and Paris Hilton would walk down the street with Jezza?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 16, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I would pay to see that.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)

He loves his allotment:


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 16, 2016)

Mindful said:


> He loves his allotment:


She looks impressed.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > He loves his allotment:
> ...







 By the price sticker that is still fixed on the marrow, cant quite make out which shop


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I think he won a prize.

His bean soup was his prize and joy.

I think he should push for allotments for all. I'd love one.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 They are not all sweetness and light, you have a charter that says you must keep the land cultivated and weed free. I had a quarter acre that took a lot of caring for and protecting from vermin. Most of the produce was wasted as it came when the same stuff was cheapest in the shops, the only thing that kept it viable was the chickens and rabbits. They provided eggs, chicken for the pot and rabbits for the pot. Other allotments had pigs or ducks to spread the costs. When the price of meal went up and the price of eggs came down we stopped the livestock and went for more exotic fruit and veg. But the cost of the seeds was prohibitive and they only lasted a season or two. We found cut flowers to be profitable and so went over to Dahlias and Chrysanthemums, growing the show varieties and selling them.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Another illusion gone. 

Alan Titschmark criticised Jezza's front garden for its untidiness.


----------

